# The Burn



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I got a invite to a BBQ with some friends. The host doesn't call it a BBQ or a duck roast. Its called a burn. As you can see in the pics. Colusa pintail at its finest. The first time I witnessed one of these burns was over twenty years ago. The weber grill was engulfed in flames and I thought we were going to torch the neighborhood. Its best at dark to get the full effect. Lift the lid on the weber and flames will shoot 15 feet high.

The dinner was fantastic and the company and conversation was great. The recipe for Colusa duck is on the dwr website. Next season pluck a few pintails & teal and give this a try you wont be disappointed. I would suggest not trying this anywhere near vinyl siding or under a patio.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Who got the lucky BB?:smile:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Who got the lucky BB?:smile:


There were a couple in a leg. Supposed to shoot 'em in the beak.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I was surprised by the lack of BBs.


----------

